# who gets thin or flat stool?



## DaBu2112 (Aug 13, 2007)

That scares me, anyone else get this?


----------



## Lee (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes often. They are commonly known as ribbon stools or pencil stools in the Gastroenterology world. Sometimes it looks all twisted like rope. I think the food has had a really difficult time in transit!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is commonly reported and usually is not an indication of any problem.It has to do with the stool consistency at the end of the colon, the speed it gets there, and how the colon squeezes it as it goes out.When it goes a bit on the fast side and is a bit on the soft side it doesn't really get the chance to form that thicker, more log-like shape.K.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi DaBu - Just to be on the safe side, I would mention this to your doctor as flat or ribbon stools can indicate a tumor in the colon. Wearyone


----------



## DaBu2112 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I've heard. I've already told the doc though. If it's not diarrhea....It's usually a flat-ish stool. Sometimes ribbon like.


----------



## twocups (Jul 4, 2007)

dr. told me pencil like stools are a result of the colon is spasms.


----------

